# See-Saw 2.0



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's the latest toy I built to play with on days when I can't make the trail. Lots of fun but needs to be a little higher. Getting ready to start on ver 3.0, gonna raise the legs to about 4-5ft height max and make them adjustable.

Dimensions: 16'x20"


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

sweet!

be sure to upgrade this thread with version 3.0 when available

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

got the next 2 days off, riding 1 for sure but may use the other to start the new base. I'll get pics up once its finished.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

if you angle the bottom four corners, won't it transition to the ground smoother?


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

i thought about that but it's really only a minor drop to the ground. the step up is more of an issue but my g/f built herself a little ramp for that to smooth it out.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

so where are the new pics u lazy bastard i cant wait to come home a ride santos and this thing when its finished


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

It hasn't been done yet fool, spending my time riding instead, you should try it. Next we go to Santos your driving...


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

*See-Saw 3.0*

Ok so I was off today and decided it was time to redo the legs on the see-saw. It took some tweaking but works pretty good now.

Here's the lowest setting. 34"


At it's highest setting the middle stands 49" and is hella steep.... I did not test this setting....yet.


It's difficult to see in this photo but the arrows point to the different holes in the base that can be used for adjustment. Either side can be moved in or out to adjust the height.


I was going to slow on the first run and the bolts were to tight which prevented the see-saw from dropping fast enough. 


After loosening the bolts and getting more speed my next couple runs went much better.




And just for fun


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

looks good man i cant wait to try it out and the final setting looks fu**ing nuts


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

yea I'll be sticking with the sissy setting. I have no ambitions of ever climbing something that steep or narrow.


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't worry, we'll get you some pads and a box of tampons :thumbsup:


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

how wide is the riding platform on that. im thinking of building one but i dont know how wide to make it


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

20"


----------

